# best environment?



## kellyc88 (May 18, 2011)

Hi everyone, im slighty in love with this forum now...i have learnt so much here!
anyway, off topic slightly. I have heard a lot about bedding etc and have had a few problems with bedding myself. most recently its been suggested that my miceys bald patches could be related to the wrong environment so could i grab some opinions as to the best things to use? Also any suggestions on good pest control as i understand mites could also be making them lose their fur. Thanks guys


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I use aspen. I like it. You can use shredded newspaper. It's safe and cheap. If you have a shredder around, it's pretty easy. I like aspen well enough, though I freeze it to be sure there's no tiny livestock in it, the same with the straight grain I buy in 50 to 100 lb. bags at a feed mill.

With paper you need to be careful about dampness, as some nasty things can grow in damp paper, like fungi that emit toxic fumes.

As far as skin problems, you should know that corn, peanuts, sunflower seeds, and wheat can cause allergic problems. Some of think some of those raise the risk of tumors, expecially in does that are being bred.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

I've used Carefresh recycled paper bedding, shredded newspapers, and aspen. All 3 of which I've had no problems with. I currently use aspen and then they get hay also to make nests with and they like to chew on it too.
I haven't had any troubles with any of these beddings at all. Sometimes I use more than one also.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

I use Aubiose for my mice bedding, I did find it went through a period of being quite dusty so I changed to Equiflax but I found that although it was finer it built up static on the perspex shelves in the mouse cage( didn't want the mice to look like they had touched a Van de Graaff !! :lol: ) I also had a bale that was very dusty so I changed back to Aubiose- so far so good! 

For Mites etc I use Xeno 50 but you would need to get this from your Vet. When I treat for Mite, after I have cleaned the cage/accessories I spray everything with Johnsons Flea and Mite spray for Cages.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I use Megazorb for Horse and small animals, its virgin paper pulp which is double dust extracted touch wood I havenever had any mites.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

just switched to Aubiose been really good so far, a lot less dusty (and cheaper) then the wood shavings


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

I use Hemp and am happy with it


----------



## kellyc88 (May 18, 2011)

Thanks guys  a friend of mine recommended wood based cat litter but that seemed strange lol. Think il go shopping tomorrow!


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

like this?








http://www.vja.dk/multimedia/webCanadiske.jpg

I dint think that is good for mice as it becomes dusty when it gets vet, and urin-dust doesnt seem healthy.


----------



## kellyc88 (May 18, 2011)

yeah thats the stuff! I didnt think it looked great. Just out of interest, what part of Denmark do you live in Anne? I spent 6 months last year living in Denmark with my dad


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

I was thinking of using megazorb as at the mo I'm using carefresh but its expensive for such a small quantity.


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

kellyc88 said:


> yeah thats the stuff! I didnt think it looked great. Just out of interest, what part of Denmark do you live in Anne? I spent 6 months last year living in Denmark with my dad


In Aalborg (north Judland), before that I lived in Thisted (also north Judland, but to the west) and before that in Herning, middle/west Judland.


----------



## Lesley (May 7, 2011)

(We had a great holiday in Denmark a few years ago.  )

I just wonder why the aubiose is fairly difficult to get hold of, ie not stocked? (or at least that's my experience where I am, and they order it in for me)
- apart from not many people wanting it ...

What are other people's experience of obtaining aubiose?


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Sometimes, trying to buy Aubiose is like trying to obtain gold dust. I've managed to find a supplier that stocks in large quantities now though and I bought five bales on my last visit so I shan't run out in a hurry.


----------



## Lesley (May 7, 2011)

One supplier I tried who hadn't got any aubiose in, suggested some Jopack flax bedding ... not having any experience of this product I declined - but wonder if it would indeed have been a good substitue.
- Has anyone tried Jopack? (It is cheaper than aubiose, but if it's not as good as aubiose, there'd be no point in even considering it as a substitute of course.)


----------

